# MOGGIE results 8/20 ~ 57+LBS top3!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Not the record 23 I guessed- but still big- fat- plentiful and through the field!

2-19's - 2-18's - 3-17's

Congrats to OGF's own Scott Stevens and George Long!!!

Details & pics:

http://www.dobass.com/11EEI/SMO/82011.html

Next ELECTRIC OPEN Ladue 9/17 & then on 10/8

Back to Fall OPEN on Moggie 10/29

nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Congrats to all the top finishers, it was a slugfest!


----------



## oz1222 (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats guys. Looks like a great outing. What did the biggest bass weigh? Does anyone want to give me some tips on where (generally) and what they were hitting on? ) PM me if you dont want 200 folks fishing at the same places and with the same lures for a week, lol


----------



## oz1222 (Jun 16, 2010)

Guess not..


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

oz- 

Top spots were working both deep and shallow and covered the lake from the river to the dam. 

That was actually one of the keys to bigger bags reported- moving frequently with run gun type approach. 

Some were flipping skinny water- some stroking jigs deep- others crankn and criggn- bigbass came off of a spinnerbait...complete weights including bigbass were on the link that was provided (along with all weights)

Stop out to the weigh-ins. we do a full review of winning ways, presentations even some reveal locations if that is important stuff to you.

The main thing at Moggie is keeping it wet.

Join us next time around, you'd be surprised what you'd pick up on by being there.

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

There were a lot of dead Bass around the weigh in spot on Sunday. FYI


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

How many is a lot?


----------



## schlifawitz (Sep 30, 2010)

I too noticed a lot of dead fish around the weigh in spot Sunday, probably about 5. They were very decayed, likely dead for days. 

Nip, I heard big went 8, but I'm not to sure it was on a spinnerbait


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for the headsup leeabu.

I saw some floaters Saturday during our morning announcements, one was a BIG one, along with several gills. Thought about scooping them, but just didn't have the stomach for the stench.

I followed up earlier today upon reading your post. The big one is now at about 9lbs bloated.  I didn't see any others at this time.

Can't report to you any of our delayed mortality rates until the State begins their studies, with DoBass efforts being included into the mix.

I can tell you that our dead fish DQ penalty hopefully encouraged participants to spend the needed time with their fish while held. 

The intial mortality result was a gooseegg from the 93 fish we treated in our medical tank.

I did encounter two that ultimately were fizzed and had a heck of a time wrangling several kids who had been handling fish in recovery. 

Kinda defeated our one time handling system with children in awe... won't happen again, bringing candy on 9/24.

Here's more with our efforts to reduce post event mortality rates that is employed at each event including this past warm water event at Moggie.

http://www.dobass.com/live/together.html

I share concerns for events that have been happening without any type of efforts made towards reducing tournament impacts of held fish.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the follow up Nip. Anybody else but you would have gone on the offensive rather than investigate and explain the steps you take.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

We are all stewards and in it together- nothing can be accomplished without knowledge

Can't promise zero overall mortality either- but plan for the worst and hoping for the best

Now about all those blind 5 lbrs I saw from your rattlebaits...


----------



## oz1222 (Jun 16, 2010)

Went to Moggy on Monday, Saw one large bass dead at the ramp. The whole area smelled like death. Had a tough time on the water. Fished from 7am to 1 with nothing to show for it. Tried everything, Skinny, Deep, Cranks, Jigs, worms, dropshot, senkos, spinnerbaits...nadda. Switched to fishing brush for Crappie and got 7 or 8. I think all the bass were tired and recovering from the weekend.


----------



## oz1222 (Jun 16, 2010)

Nipididdee said:


> oz-
> 
> Top spots were working both deep and shallow and covered the lake from the river to the dam.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nip! I gotta come up one of these days. I fish with Corbett from time to time and he's been trying to get me up there since last year. Maybe ill join some opens when my schedule gets normal again.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Nipididdee said:


> We are all stewards and in it together- nothing can be accomplished without knowledge
> 
> Can't promise zero overall mortality either- but plan for the worst and hoping for the best
> 
> Now about all those blind 5 lbrs I saw from your rattlebaits...


Not me! My rattlebaits and crankbaits only catch 6lb and better.


----------



## lgbass196 (Jun 6, 2010)

oz1222 said:


> Went to Moggy on Monday, Saw one large bass dead at the ramp. The whole area smelled like death. Had a tough time on the water. Fished from 7am to 1 with nothing to show for it. Tried everything, Skinny, Deep, Cranks, Jigs, worms, dropshot, senkos, spinnerbaits...nadda. Switched to fishing brush for Crappie and got 7 or 8. I think all the bass were tired and recovering from the weekend.


went to Moggy on monday night and got over 19lbs again so i dont think we hurt the fish to bad


----------



## oz1222 (Jun 16, 2010)

lgbass196 said:


> went to Moggy on monday night and got over 19lbs again so i dont think we hurt the fish to bad


Damn, Really?? I couldnt find a bite anywhere. I guess you win some, you lose some.


----------

